

GoDaddy CEO Bob Parsons shooting elephants - jkaljundi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXVH4OsfapI

======
pbhjpbhj
Meta:[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXVH4OsfapI&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXVH4OsfapI&feature=player_detailpage#t=23s)

You can see that their "social media centre" and "the studio" are to the left
and right of the screens in the background that read "15.com".

 _Presenter: "now going live to the bit of the room just out of camera shot on
your left"_

------
geoffw8
Wow thats insane. I get that people can hunt, but the GoDaddy hats, really?

~~~
mikiem
Yeah... Poor choice to tie it in with the company.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Looks more like he handed out hats to villagers and they happened to be
wearing them when they butchered the elephant.

Presumably PETA et al think they were supposed to wait until all the crops
were destroyed or people in the village got trampled before shooting the
elephant?

If you've got to take out an elephant anyway why not out source it to someone
silly enough to pay you to do the job?

------
alopes
To where can I transfer my goDaddy domains? Thanks

